# alternative news..infowars.com??



## slimJack (Jan 16, 2014)

alrite i realize that quite a few STPeeps are opposed to alex jones and most of his views,and with good reason because some'a his shit is outlandish.. but what i can say is that infowars.com is a pretty good source for reliable, alternative news.. the section i frequent the most is 'police state' which has dam good articles on how our freedom is bei.g taken bit by bit.. BTW most of the articles on his site are not even him, he has a team of journalists over there..now his podcasts, i havent listened to since i was 19... anyway if yall can list a few more sites(mobile friendly) for alternative news id appreciate it.
-slim


----------



## Desert (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll admit. I used to listen to Alex Jones and I used to agree with every word he said, so when someone comes along and tells me that they think shit is fucked up because "Alex Jones said this/that," I try not to get _*too *_upset.

But I came to realize that I was only agreeing with all that crazy shit because I basically _*wanted *_there to be a bunch of crazy shit wrong with this country. But then I actually started doing the research! I know, most conspiracy theorists (for lack of a better title) always claim that they've done all this so-called "research" and that they believe without a doubt that the government is spraying deadly "chemtrails" and that our water supply is being fucked with poison. But try and think about where they're getting all they're research from! They're getting all their info from sketchy videos and articles that they know will already state the information that they want to hear. If you ask them to give you the source of their info, there's a 99.99% chance they'll link you to an uncredible Youtube video that doesn't state where it got _its' _sources. As far as i'm concerned, these people are just crazy graduates from the University of Youtube.

Like you said, many of his claims are outlandish. And from my perspective, once you've been caught spreading some disinformation, every thing you say from this point on should be considered as *Bullshit*. If you can't believe everything he says, why believe anything he says?


----------



## Tude (Jan 16, 2014)

Google conspiracy theory websites and you'll see several them list links to things like this. Before it's news is quite interesting.


----------



## p0tt (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.truthdig.com/
http://disinfo.com/
http://www.motherjones.com/
http://www.tomdispatch.com/
http://rt.com/
http://rinf.com/alt-news/
http://www.commondreams.org/
http://www.alternet.org/
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/index.php
http://news-signup.vice.com/ - i dunno if they've started their news channel yet.

i don't go to all of these anymore, but i have read mostt in the past. so i don't know what they're currently all like.


----------



## slimJack (Jan 16, 2014)

preciate it kid


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 17, 2014)

People that are that heavily into conspiracys are in my opinion as paranoid as a tweaker. 

Alex Jones is a fucking wiener


----------



## kecleon (Jan 18, 2014)

Rt is okay. Seems like they try to be credible. Press TV by Iran also but its as biased as western news just opposite so compare the two stories and pick something in between you probably have something someone might consider the truth.


----------



## slimJack (Jan 19, 2014)

preciate the info everybody. steel reserves on me at mardis gras nwxt month dammit


----------



## derb (Jan 21, 2014)

Desert said:


> But I came to realize that I was only agreeing with all that crazy shit because I basically _*wanted *_there to be a bunch of crazy shit wrong with this country.



That`s kinda fucking weird bro, you realized you only agreed with someone because you wanted there to be a bunch of crazy shit wrong? lol looks as if your attempt at profiling people is just stupid,
cause, NO one I know, wants there to be a bunch of crazy shit wrong, besides the authoritarian eugenicists putting this garbage in our environment, who the fuck _*wants *_there to be a bunch of crazy shit wrong? Desert, I`m talking to you. 
Cause according to mister Desert, everything in America is fine, freedom rings. Desert, you honestly thought your pathetic lies would go unchallenged ? 



Desert said:


> But then I actually started doing the research! I know, most conspiracy theorists (for lack of a better title) always claim that they've done all this so-called "research" and that they believe without a doubt that the government is spraying deadly "chemtrails" and that our water supply is being fucked with poison.



Are you actually attempting to convince people that 
Weather modification and geo-engineering, AKA "chemtrails" do not exist?
Also, are you actually attempting to convince people that there is not *Hydrofluoric acid *and *Sodium fluoride* in the water ?

Cause at this point in the game, actually attempting to convince us that non of that is happening, would obviously mean you`re sitting there shilling for the authoritarian eugenicists putting this garbage in our environment, or you actually like drinking *Hydrofluoric acid *and *Sodium fluoride and breathing *weird metals, you probably like GMO food, bet you`re the kinda guy that gives their kids that nursery added fluoride water cause the doctor told you to.
Ether way, we are not buying it.
Fuck your * fluoride *contaminated tap water and fuck your bullshit Weather modification and geo-engineering, we know what you`re doing, there is nothing you can say anymore to hide this horrifying reality.
DO you comprehend this ? 




Desert said:


> But try and think about where they're getting all they're research from! They're getting all their info from sketchy videos and articles that they know will already state the information that they want to hear. If you ask them to give you the source of their info, there's a 99.99% chance they'll link you to an uncredible Youtube video that doesn't state where it got _its' _sources. As far as i'm concerned, these people are just crazy graduates from the University of Youtube.
> Like you said, many of his claims are outlandish. And from my perspective, once you've been caught spreading some disinformation, every thing you say from this point on should be considered as *Bullshit*. If you can't believe everything he says, why believe anything he says?



Need someone remind you, you`re posting on a site comprised of dirty squater street kids? And just so you know, we are not fucking stupid, we know damn well Weather modification and geo-engineering, AKA "chemtrails" exist and we do not consent to people fucking up our environment,
we also know that there *is Hydrofluoric acid *and *Sodium fluoride* in the tap water and we do not consent, simply go ask the water company for one of those pamphlets, they admit openly that they`re putting * Hydrofluoric acid *and *Sodium fluoride* in the water.
Desert, are you somehow suggesting *that Weather modification and geo-engineering, AKA "chemtrails" and Hydrofluoric acid *and *Sodium fluoride* are good for us ?



Desert said:


> As far as i'm concerned, these people are just crazy graduates from the University of Youtube.



You`re basically insulting us, cause there is not much formal education on the streets, we take knowledge where ever we can get it, be that youtube or anywhere, we are not fucking stupid, fuck your brainwashing formal education University.
Just so everybody knows, it don't take a graduate from a University to know that Weather modification and geo-engineering, AKA "chemtrails" exist? 
Also, it don't take a graduate from a University to know that there is actually *Hydrofluoric acid *and *Sodium fluoride* in the water ?




Matt Derrick said:


> 2. Discouragement - Pages will load slower, time out, error out, and overall you'll generally have a harder time using the site.



is this the reason why typing goes really slow? Is want I'm saying bad words?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 21, 2014)

derb said:


> is this the reason why typing goes really slow? Is want I'm saying bad words?



you have to earn a two warnings to get 'discouraged'. you'll be notified if you receive a warning. you have not received any warnings.

also, you need to calm down. you're bordering on flaming in your last post. you can disagree with someone without calling them names.

and lastly... there are no such things as chemtrails. everyone needs to get over this wingnut bullshit.


----------



## slimJack (Jan 22, 2014)

Matt Drick said:


> you have to earn a two warnings to get 'discouraged'. you'll be notified if you receive a warning. you have not received any warnings.
> 
> also, you need calm down. you're bordering on flaming in your last post. you can disagree with someone without calling them names.
> 
> and lastly... there are no such things as chemtrails. everyone needs to get over this wingnut bullshit.


 a to matt, u got any good suggestions for sum bitchn alternative/counter-culture news sites? Just trying ta build a list for those long nights n those shitty rides lol


----------



## derb (Jan 23, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> and lastly... there are no such things as chemtrails. everyone needs to get over this wingnut bullshit.



Are you saying that Weather modification and geo-engineering, AKA "chemtrails" do not exist ? lol that would be like saying the sky isn't blue. Just give it up already. 



Matt Derrick said:


> you can disagree with someone without calling them names.



don`t recall calling anybody names, we are standing in the realm of ideas, I am free to insult the authoritarian eugenicist ideology all I want and you can not stop me, I think you`re a weak sensitive flower and I`m sorry.


----------



## pigpen (Jan 23, 2014)

this thread is awful. why did I just read all this nonsense. what the fuck am I doing with my life.


----------

